# Buddy's tale



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok, you know Buddy, that fish the girl got in the Aquablock video? (If you haven't seen it, here it is: http://www.thebalancingact.com/BA_video_player_embed_2009.swf?v=LKVI2924G01476


Here's the story of what happened to the fish afterwards.


*Part 1*
I had had a terrible day. I'd been poured into some sort of tiny box. A little girl's pet. That's what I am now.
As we left the room where I'd been poured into this death trap, the little girl's mother took me. 
"I'm sure some little girl will want him," she said. "But really, of all the gifts she could have given you,this was the worst one."
"No, Mommy! I want him!" she screamed. "I want Buddy!"
"Oh, all right," her mother sighed. 
I couldn't believe my ears. I wasn't wanted?
I was put on the little girls bookshelf and fed one pellet. One pellet! Oh great. What was this place?
I swam around even though I had no room, and then I heard a _rrrripppp._ My beautiful fins! The fake plant had ripped them. I felt no pain, only shame. I knew that however long the woman had assured my owner's mother that bettas live, _I _sure wasn't going to live that long.
The girl only fed me one pellet a day! When she changed my water (which was rarely), I stayed in the death trap while the water crashed around me. I hated this place.
Then, one day, the mother picked my box up and took me outside. Suddenly realization crashed down on me. I was being sold!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

*Part 2
*My box was put into a bigger one. It was oddly shaped. Then it started to move. I flared at everything as it flashed past. I was terrified of what would come. 

Then the big box stopped moving. We were at the place where I'd first been given to the little girl.

The woman picked me up and marched in.

"I find it highly inappropriate that you gave my daugther this-this creature!" she shrieked, shoving my death trap of a tank under the nose of a disapproving man.

"Of, course, of course," he said, taking my tank. "I will arrange for it to be disposed of."

Disposed of! I was a live creature, not a piece of trash!

The man took my tank and set me on his desk. I was left to await my fate. But at the end of the day, he turned off the lights and left. Had I been forgotten? If fish could cry, I would have been sobbing. Instead I swam over to the corner of my tank and rested as best I could with thoughts of my (sure to be horrible) future.

I was a living creature who needed food! When would the man come back? I didn't know, I could only wait in my cold, unheated tank.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

good story! I love the idea of basing it off of the aquablock.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, baylee767!

*Part 3
*The next day, the man arrived. He picked me up and took me to a familiar place-the pet store!

Oh no, I thought. Not again!

The man walked up to the counter. "Do you take refunds?" he asked. "This fish was not right for the part."

"What?" the salesgirl asked.

"The part of SuperFish in a new musical," the man said. I had no idea what he was talking about, and the salesgirl didn't either. She rolled her eyes.

"We don't take refunds on live animals," she said. 

"I don't care, just take the fish," the man said. Then he left.

"Poor little guy," the salesgirl whispered to me. "SuperFish, huh? I think he made that up on the spot. Anyway, we need to get you out of that tank."

At the end of the day she took me home to a large, filtered and heated tank. 

"Here you go," she said, pouring me in.

Well, now I live with her. She feeds me more than one pellet a day, and in the clean water, my fins healed right up. 

Oh, I have a new name, too. It's Freddy. Don't you like that better than Buddy?

*The End*


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

:shock:


betta fish crazy said:


> Thanks, baylee767!
> 
> *Part 3*
> The next day, the man arrived. He picked me up and took me to a familiar place-the pet store!
> ...


Gosh, you are pulling at my heart like a harp!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol I love the ending. "Oh, and my new name is Freddy. Don't you like it better than Buddy?" Good story!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Aww, yay! I can only hope such a happy ending came to the real Buddy the betta...


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

TaylorW said:


> Aww, yay! I can only hope such a happy ending came to the real Buddy the betta...


I hope so!


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

ugh, those stupid blocks disgust me! "oh, and the fish can stay in the tank while you clean!!"


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Puddle fish "they live the the water filled footprints of the workers" made me wana slap that lady silly  Oh and you can "leave the fish on sunday and come back on monday" but excuse me you need to change that water everyday...

Great story too I really hope it happened to that fish.


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

FishyFriend1 said:


> ugh, those stupid blocks disgust me! "oh, and the fish can stay in the tank while you clean!!"


Oh, I guess my computer zoned out on that part. My computer froze when the lady brought the scissors up to the bag :shock: and it unfroze as she helped the little girl dump the fish in.

The only thing that amuses me about them is the "sand art" in the bottom (I like sand art  I have plenty of baby food jars from school fairs as evidence). I just wonder what they used to make it stay in tact when it was flipped upside down and of course I can't find a good pic online. To be honest that was the only part that I liked about the tank, whether I was a fish owner or not.


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

i do believe it was in the video too. but i read that off the website and quoted it


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

The only information that was right was that bettas get to know you and reconise you.


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

Puddle fish, that live in the footprints of workers? And to think she is a "vice-president", how could this even come about. This video just angers me.

And, good story by the way, I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

If I had been in the audience... I would have ripped that over brightened fake smile of that womans face. 

Drax is a pig he's bite my fingers off if I just gave him ONE pellet a day. Plus... I have Drax all alone in my 10gal... and he USES EVERY INCH OF IT! From top to bottom he hovers around every nook and cranny exploring! 

Showed the vid to my mother even she thought it was a cheap death trap. 

If I ever see one of those things at someones house... Well... ... I can't really post what I'd do because it could only be described using profanity XD. 

To be honest... if your a cheapo... don't you guys keep saying you can find large plastic clear bins at wallmart for like under 10$? Probably half the price of those cubes of terror but SOO much larger...

Still... ONE PELLET? I hope 'Buddy' eats the girls hands off >,> 

btw... Loved the short story! *Lame Response buuut* I love happy endings!


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

It's aweful to put bettas in those torture blocks - but think of the poor african dwarf frogs too!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

If they were going to video (Was that on TV?) they could've atleast gotten to right facts. The stuff stuck to the bottom is really stupid. I mean it's really piontless to have gravel, but the not put it in the fish tank. That's basically what AquaBlock (what a stupid name) did.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

the fish couldn't even turn itself around in that video!


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice story!
Gosh, that lady is such a liar! I think someone needs to go on that show and reveal all the true facts about Bettas!
One. Pellet. A. Day?
Cleaning once a month?
Poo and uneaten food sinks (well, there will be no uneaten food, because it's only one pellet!), and when you don't empty the whole thing, that stuff is gonna contaminate the water!
Evil lady.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

This thread is 6 months old. Please don't post in such old threads.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Bravo!


----------

